# Highwood Hospital - Brentwood - Dec 2010



## nelly (Dec 11, 2010)

*Hi all, I went out with the brilliant Skeleton Key to Highwood hospital in Brentwood today to learn the ropes and the in's and out's of this game literally!!!*

*Brief History*

This hospitals was designed by Charles and William Henman For the Metropolitan Asylums board,who at the times,scope of care had widened to cater for London's poor and sick children who were suffering from contagious diseases of many types.

It was completed 1904 and consisted of what was called 5 cottage wards arranged around two greens,on its 28 acre site

There where also two schools.So as to cater for children of different ages, to ensure that they didn't miss out on their education .

There were also various administration buildings & staff houses..

Throughout its history it has mainly provided care for children apart from the first and second world wars,when it was used by the War Office as all the children and staff were evacuated to escape the bombing

In its later days different parts were used in various roles .

For more history, see http://www.workhouses.org.uk/index.html?MAB-HighWood/MAB-HighWood.shtml* (The 12th photo down on this site shows what is now the Xray block, this is the building that we entered today)*

*Modern day*

The Hospital site had been made a conservation area in 2001.

Due to new facilities being opened in the area it was penciled in for closure

A portion of the site has already been redevelop it at a cost of £2.5m and now serves as the Brentwood resources center, to house mental health services, a Day Centre, a dementia clinic and therapy services for adults and the elderly. 

The Hedgerows Nursing Home and Highwood Surgery, housed in three on-site bungalows, will stay.

The remaining 17 acres of the site was closed in 2009 and was sold to Bellway Homes ,

Who plan to build over 200 homes.

113 of the homes are to be built on the north end of the site and at the southern end 35 homes & 69 flats converted from existing Victorian buildings Work is due to start early 2011.

http://www.publicpropertyuk.com/2010/06/02/bellway-buys-brentwood-hospital-sites/

*The Xray Block and our target for today!!*






*The Old main enterance*




























































*This was strange as there was no sign of vandalism on the inside, maybe one of the nurses had a SOH*




























































Thanks for looking and a massive thanks to Skeleton Key


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 11, 2010)

*Good explore*

*Nelly1967
I dont realy know where to start!
Great meeting you in person & lots more to come.
What a location.Un chaved,lots of personel items.
Its history and structure speaks for its self.
A large site.of which we covered so little,but was so glad to see what we did.
As for nelly,explored like a Vet & kept a smile on my face throughout.
Came prepared & with an enthusiasm that that surpassed my own LOL.
Anyway heres my contribution to todays explore.*

*The main gate*






*The Admin building*





*

The maintienance dept.






The old furnace







A general sweep from here on in.*



























































































*Sorry pic heavy,but what the hell
Thanks 4 looking in
SK & nelly* 

*Great to have u aboard nelly.*


----------



## mookster (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice! Never seen this one before.....


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 12, 2010)

very nice guys hats off.


----------



## Pete (Dec 12, 2010)

I took some photos of this placeabout 5 years ago beforer it closed and also its neighbour Little High Wood, it was a friendly little hospital and the staff we met were really enthusiastic that someone wanted to record their hospital!


----------



## King Al (Dec 12, 2010)

Great report and pics guys


----------



## spitfire (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow that place is amazing. I never new about this but thats the 3rd major hospital to close in Brentwood in the past 10 years or so. There was one where the BT building is in London Road and then about 5 years ago Warley Mental Hospital which I got a few pics of back in 2006 but was a bit late.

It allways amazes me how much stuff is left behind in places like this. That singer sewing machine should be in a museum.


----------



## nelly (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks guys, It was fun


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 12, 2010)

Very impressive indeed with great shots too.Sounds like the whole of Essex is closing down!!!


----------



## KooK. (Dec 12, 2010)

Good stuff, first time I'm seeing this :S nice report and some great pics


----------



## Pete (Dec 12, 2010)

spitfire said:


> Wow that place is amazing. I never new about this but thats the 3rd major hospital to close in Brentwood in the past 10 years or so. There was one where the BT building is in London Road and then about 5 years ago Warley Mental Hospital which I got a few pics of back in 2006 but was a bit late.
> 
> It allways amazes me how much stuff is left behind in places like this. That singer sewing machine should be in a museum.



The one on London Road was St.Faith's hospital which had been an epileptic colony and industrial school before that. Also, although smaller there was Little Highwood, next to the main hospital and Brentwood District hospital which was on Crescent road and was demolished a few years ago.


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 12, 2010)

*What No Furry slippers!!!*

I need a new key board & that way i wouldnt post the same message twice ,
Then have to enter this silly entry to cover it 

Please delete for me.
SK


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 12, 2010)

*What No Furry slippers!!!*

Thanks for your comments and Pete for the additional info.
The items that remained realy added to the explore & cant wait to get out & about already.
Klemp`s You might be on too somthing there,Derelict Essex?
Just nice to get in there before the chavs & bulldozers
nelly,Realy well done 
Thanks again,

SK


----------



## professor frink (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice work, it's good to see new sites popping up as others are being pulled down.


----------



## 0xygen (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice! Wasn't so sure when I saw the exterior but inside - wow, what a find! Liking the sewing machine shots!

-0xy


----------



## rectory-rat (Dec 12, 2010)

First time I've seen it too! How's it kept so hidden???

Such a shame to think of all those things going to waste when the bulldozers move in...

-RR


----------



## skeleton key (Dec 12, 2010)

0xygen said:


> Nice! Wasn't so sure when I saw the exterior but inside - wow, what a find! Liking the sewing machine shots!
> 
> -0xy



Thanks Prof.

Oxy,There where a two of them in a room.
Where all the nurses uniforms & capes were.
Maybe part of a thearapy programe or somthing ?








SK


----------



## 0xygen (Dec 12, 2010)

^Very likely, yeh

Wouldn't mind checking this place out at some point at all!

-0xy


----------

